# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Kleine borsten

## RonB

Beste mensen,

Ik heb hard hulp nodig, want ik weet eigenlijk niet wat ik kan doen. 
De laatste jaren ben ik onzeker met mijn borsten. Het zijn soort kleine borsten. Er liggen vet in mijn borsten, waardoor dit een beetje hangend zijn. Ik kan moeilijk beschrijven, ik hoop dat dit duidelijk is.

Wel heb ik jaren geleden gesport zoals fitness. Ik was ook mager geweest. Door afgelopen jaren ben ik aangekomen, ik ben 1 meter 85 en ik weeg 82 kg. Ik begrijp dat dit normaal is.

Wel ben ik een beetje aangekomen, bijvoorbeeld bierbuikje. Daar kan ik mee leren accepteren, alleen mijn borsten niet.

Denk iemand dat ik weer moet gaan fitnessen en dat mijn borsten weer verstevigd moeten worden? Ligt dit aan de borstspieren? Kan dit geholpen worden?
Heeft iemand ook last van? Kan ik met iemand ervaringen uit wisselen?

Ik zelf ben jongeman van 29 jaar oud.

Tot reacties graag!
Ronald

----------

